# Cold Start- Engine Won't Start



## claytonda (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey,
I am having an issue with engine doing a cold start. It's a 1992 Honda Elite SA50. First off, I feel like I should mention that once I do get the engine started it runs perfectly. Will even shut off, and start back up just fine. It's when the engine sits for 30+ hours and I try to start it cold that I cannot get it to start without priming the carb with gas.

Also, I am going to state all of the parts that are new:
1. New Carburetor
2. New Spark Plug
3. New Automatic Choke
4. New Petcock valve
5. New Battery

Currently the only way I can get the engine started is by priming the "vacuum hose" with gas. That is right, I don't understand why I'm having to prime the vacuum hose instead of the fuel hose, but that's the only way I can get it started. 

If I unhook the gas hose from the carb and suck on the vacuum hose, gas will come out of the fuel hose (as it should). That lets me assume that the petcock valve is working properly. If I prime the carb with gas through the "fuel hose", I still cannot get the engine to start though. 

Has anyone heard of having to prime a carb through the vacuum hose? I'm wondering what I can do to where I don't have to prime it every time it sits for more than 24 hours. 

Below is a sample picture of the setup I'm talking about: 










Sample pic of the Petcock valve underneath the gas tank:


----------

